

New King of Technology: Apple Overtakes Microsoft - grellas
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/27/technology/27apple.html?hp

======
JoeAltmaier
Apple valuation may be a bubble; Microsoft valuation has been building for
twice as long. This may be temporary.

